# Kuota OUCH



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

I heard the new OUCH Team (old Health Net) will be riding Kuota for the upcoming season. Flyod Landis and the team will be riding a red equipped KOM. Very cool for Kuota to get another Pro Team on their bikes.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Old news...


----------

